# 19 Pointer Down!



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

This 19 point was hit in WestLake Texas ....


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

DANG!!! good looking deer......... did you hit it??


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Shells are less expensive than windshields


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

What a shame... Poor deer. 

I guess you could say Poor deer hunter as well... ya know, the guy who's been seeing that deer on his Game Cam all season...


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

Heck of a note....*ONE CRASH....ONE KILL! ! ! ! *


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Nwilkins said:


> Shells are less expensive than windshields


Not in Westlake! 
Discharge a shell in Westlake and see how fast the charges ring up.


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

What a deer. I would take that with a car or gun.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I would have thrown it in the trunk and went home asap and tagged that bad boy! WOW!


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

btreybig said:


> DANG!!! good looking deer......... did you hit it??


I myself did not hit it. I was a coworker's brother. And i do believe he said it was around a not hunted area. Ive never been to West Lake but he says if you get pulled over with even a bow, you will get the third degree.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I know that buck and the story would have never hit the internet...........


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> I myself did not hit it. I was a coworker's brother. And i do believe he said it was around a not hunted area. Ive never been to West Lake but he says if you get pulled over with even a bow, you will get the third degree.


 Westlake is Austin. There are no "hunting areas".


----------



## mowers99 (Jan 30, 2008)

troutslayer said:


> I know that buck and the story would have never hit the internet...........


WHAT???


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

mowers99 said:


> WHAT???


 X2 on the WHAT?


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> X2 on the WHAT?


Meaning



waterspout said:


> I would have thrown it in the trunk and went home asap and tagged that bad boy! WOW!


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Lat22 said:


> Westlake is Austin. There are no "hunting areas".


Westlake is just west of Grapevine Tx.It was run over on state hwy 114 right before you get to Trophy Club.But yeah still no hunting area.


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

i would have kicked the windshield out and driven home and had his but in the trunk. What deer? What accident? I dont know waht happened to my car?


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Not sure if that deer was in the Austin West Lake area but I live in that area and I've seen more nice deer this year than ever before. Earlier this week I saw a typical 12, and a 10 on my way home from work. I posted a picture last year of a nice, tall 10 that was by my house. I think I saw him again the other night. Still a nice buck. The Sunday before last I had an 8 and a 10 fighting in my back yard. It's been a fun year so far! I might need to rethink driving 3 hours to southern Zavala county to do all my deer hunting...


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

ElJefe said:


> i would have kicked the windshield out and driven home and had his but in the trunk. What deer? What accident? I dont know waht happened to my car?


With my luck if I did that it would be the scene in Tommy Boy all over again.

"AHHH! I think it bit me!"


----------



## Aggiewes (Jan 10, 2005)

As stated earlier, it was hit between Trophy Club and Grapevine. I work near where it was killed. We have never seen that bad boy, but does do frequent the area. And yes.... he is living proof of what can happen if you just let your deer get older....


----------



## bklem (May 12, 2006)

Look at the 7th picture down on this thread. Don't they look the same?
http://www.whitetaildomains.com/Forums/ShowThread.aspx/10314/City+Deer

If I'm not supposed to post another forum's thread on here, mods feel free to delete my post.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

do you think they let him eat it? Wow thats a nice deer. Shame about its demizzzzeee. 

Is it true that you can't "legally" throw him in the truck / trunk and move on your way smartly?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

24Buds said:


> Is it true that you can't "legally" throw him in the truck / trunk and move on your way smartly?


Truth -


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

bklem said:


> Look at the 7th picture down on this thread. Don't they look the same?
> http://www.whitetaildomains.com/Forums/ShowThread.aspx/10314/City+Deer
> 
> If I'm not supposed to post another forum's thread on here, mods feel free to delete my post.


They do look alike


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

JLes said:


> What a deer. I would take that with a car or gun.


 hahaha... awesome deer.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

24Buds said:


> .
> 
> Is it true that you can't "legally" throw him in the truck / trunk and move on your way smartly?


It is a shame to loose one like that. Hope he left a lot of little 19 pointer juniors in his wake.

I have a acquaintance who we call Crazy Mike. (Spent a lot of time in Nam looking up watching the Agent Orange spray plane) In cold weather he is out at the crack of dawn cruising the FM roads in our area looking for fresh road kill. He lives all year on the venison, his garden and fish I give him. It may be illegal but to me it is better for him to have it than the buzzards.
Sorry buzzard lovers, just my opinion.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Sunbeam said:


> It is a shame to loose one like that. Hope he left a lot of little 19 pointer juniors in his wake.
> 
> I have a acquaintance who we call Crazy Mike. (Spent a lot of time in Nam looking up watching the Agent Orange spray plane) In cold weather he is out at the crack of dawn cruising the FM roads in our area looking for fresh road kill. He lives all year on the venison, his garden and fish I give him. It may be illegal but to me it is better for him to have it than the buzzards.
> Sorry buzzard lovers, just my opinion.


 Well I fugure its dead, you got your ride smashed and its you or the buzzards like you say.......I guess if you gunna eat it, I'm cool with ya takin it. If you got one of them HUGE bumpers (you know who yall are) and do it on purpose for the meat then I could see why its not legal. I never hit one and don't want to. Even in the truck.....going to mess ya up some.:spineyes:


----------



## T-Bow (Oct 29, 2007)

bklem said:


> Look at the 7th picture down on this thread. Don't they look the same?
> http://www.whitetaildomains.com/Forums/ShowThread.aspx/10314/City+Deer
> 
> If I'm not supposed to post another forum's thread on here, mods feel free to delete my post.


They do look alike, not same deer then it is his brother...


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

> Is it true that you can't "legally" throw him in the truck / trunk and move on your way smartly?


Yep, just explain to the Officer or Warden, if they pull up, you read it was on the internet. I am sure they will assist you in loading it up as well. Or if your already at the house when they show up, maybe they will help ya skin it out too.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

There has to be some loophole in the law that says you can take it, maybe call the local sheriff or warden and have them come out to the scene, and ask if you may take it, i dunno. My cousin hit one about 4 years back and called the police dept. and the TPWD and they said he could keep it, even gave him a "safe passage" tag. His front bumper wash smashed so i guess that helped his troubles as it was a nice 11pt and the horns weren't scraped as bad as this one.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Sometimes the game wardens will let you keep a deer that has been freshly killed by a vehicle. The reason why its illegal is because you do not know how badly the bones are broken. So there could be small fragments of bones in the meat.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

I was in my stand the other morning when I get a call from a local police officer. He has an 8 point buck down, hit by a car, and asks if I want it. I leave my stand as he's only 7 minutes away and get the deer. Nice size buck. He gives me a salvage tag also. The deer had no broken bones, just a dislocated hip. His organs were intact and no busted bowels. Dressed out nice and clean. No size to the rack but I put it on a decoy for ****s and giggles. We can keep'em here abouts. The driver gets first pick, after that, the cops'll call a friend or the dead deer pickup to dispose of it.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

I drive by that area every day, I have seen some absolute monsters. There is legal bow hunting just NW of this area if you get a permit from the Corp. You can hunt From Marshal Creek (West of Lake Grapevine) all the way over to I35W. I see people all the time walking into the woods with their bow's. Supposed to be hogs and turkey in the area also.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Dang deer get crazy when there chasing woman. Guess there no different than humans.


----------

